
Evolution of Positioning Techniques in Cellular Networks, from 2G to 4G (2017) - ubolonton_
https://www.hindawi.com/journals/wcmc/2017/2315036/
======
godelmachine
Not a question related to the post, but a curiosity nonetheless.

Is Hindawi a reputable publication?

They are all about open access and many of their pubs appear interesting to
me, but honestly I don't know what experts opine of this particlar journal.
Read Hindawi papers a lot as part of my UG research.

------
ganzuul
Anything on the roadmap for indoor positioning?

~~~
Jhsto
Beamforming and mmWave are approaches which could one day be used for indoor
positioning.

